# Buying Motherboard From US/Amazon.com



## MyGeekTips (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Friends,
                 I'm getting Motherboards at very cheap price from US including Shipping. I can save 3K rupees if buy from Amazon.com. I'm thinking of buying Gigabyte Z68 Mobo. Does Gigabyte offer International Warranty ? Will i get warranty if i buy from US ? What are your views on buying Motherboard From USA ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 19, 2011)

Add customs+ octroi. You're in Mumbai, dude.


Pretty much will swallow up 2-3k in total+ you most likely will not get support from Gigabyte here. If they have helped one or 2 cases, not necessarily they will help everyone who gets import stuff here.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 19, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Add customs+ octroi. You're in Mumbai, dude.
> 
> 
> Pretty much will swallow up 2-3k in total+ you most likely will not get support from Gigabyte here. If they have helped one or 2 cases, not necessarily they will help everyone who gets import stuff here.



My friend order ssd from amazon.com he wasn't charged by customs. Shipping Weight is equal too. Don't know about octroi. Okay then i will have to buy from local. I thought i would save 3K.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 19, 2011)

Sometimes customs charge, sometimes they don't and sometimes they overcharge. A company got in few ipad/iphone pouches in bulk but customs guys charged them according to ipad/iphone's retail pricing, total customs duty was tripled the worth of the entire shipment as well. Sadly even after having word with customs they failed to make them understand so they decided not to claim the stuff. Not many have succeeded talking with customs. 

SSDs are fine. If you're getting really good stuff like MAXIOPS and you can manage to take care of RMA, there's nothing to worry about. I am not discouraging you but acknowledge that risk is there and you will end up not saving that 3k (even if you do, warranty support is questioned). Question you need to ask is: Is it worth the risk? 

No1 handles stuff that is imported from other countries as lot of people will be tempted to do grey market items.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 19, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Sometimes customs charge, sometimes they don't and sometimes they overcharge. A company got in few ipad/iphone pouches in bulk but customs guys charged them according to ipad/iphone's retail pricing, total customs duty was tripled the worth of the entire shipment as well. Sadly even after having word with customs they failed to make them understand so they decided not to claim the stuff. Not many have succeeded talking with customs.
> 
> SSDs are fine. If you're getting really good stuff like MAXIOPS and you can manage to take care of RMA, there's nothing to worry about. I am not discouraging you but acknowledge that risk is there and you will end up not saving that 3k (even if you do, warranty support is questioned). Question you need to ask is: Is it worth the risk?
> 
> No1 handles stuff that is imported from other countries as lot of people will be tempted to do grey market items.



Okay Thanks Sorcerer for your help. I will not buy motherboard from US. I will just get OCZ Vertex 3 120GB Max IOPS.

Mods Close The Thread.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2011)

> Mods Close The Thread.



Clsoing the thread as per OP's request.


----------

